# Cynths Second Fluval EBI Shrimp tank- preview of "master plan tank" 12/24/2011



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

5/1/2011

Fluval EBI 

Using the light that came with the kit 
Zoo-Med 501 turtle canister filter

Currently there are only a few orange ramshorn snails in there.

I set the tank up a few weeks ago and have been waiting for the driftwood to sink. 

Today I added the drift wood and half assed the plant arrangement. 

So far I like how the filter is doing but I worry that its going to be a pain to change because the hoses have no shut off and you have to take the whole top off the filter to change it. It will prove interesting when the time comes.


----------



## Mark1412 (May 1, 2011)

That's looking good! Looking forward to seeing it with some shrimp in. Your threads prompted me to sign up as I'm after a spot of advice (hard to find) I reckon you'd be able to help with, if you'd be so kind. And also because it'd be nice to talk to someone else with the EBI when I get mine.

Firstly, idiot question probably, when it comes to conditioning water is everything you need in the kit? I've had tropical aquariums in the past (some time ago) and from what I recall they required more than the one/two bottles you appear to get with the EBI package. I have slightly hard water too so I'm a touch concerned with that.

I also read over your last thread and saw you had a bad experience with the filter, is an external filter a good idea or would a sponge filter or sponge filter + air pump deal suffice, do you think?

Thanks in advance, hope it's all going well with the shrimp


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark1412 said:


> That's looking good! Looking forward to seeing it with some shrimp in. Your threads prompted me to sign up as I'm after a spot of advice (hard to find) I reckon you'd be able to help with, if you'd be so kind. And also because it'd be nice to talk to someone else with the EBI when I get mine.
> 
> Firstly, idiot question probably, when it comes to conditioning water is everything you need in the kit? I've had tropical aquariums in the past (some time ago) and from what I recall they required more than the one/two bottles you appear to get with the EBI package. I have slightly hard water too so I'm a touch concerned with that.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark thanks for the kind words.

The EBI comes with a tap water conditioner called Shrimp Safe to remove chlorine and what not. The bottle is small but you don't need to use much because its only an 8 gallon tank.

It also comes with a mineral supplement and this is their advertising blurb:
"_Liquid freshwater aquarium conditioner adds beneficial minerals Create aquarium water conditions suitable for ornamental shrimps Mineral supplement increases GH (general hardness) of aquarium water Maintain ideal GH (general hardness) levels necessary for freshwater ornamental shrimp. Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement provides beneficial minerals to optimize aquarium conditions for shrimp. Liquid electrolyte-based solution contains calcium, magnesium, potassium, and sodium with a 3 to 1 calcium/magnesium ratio. Establish water chemistry similar to natural conditions from which many freshwater Caridina shrimps originate. Ideal for maintaining GH__ levels without impacting carbonate hardness levels. 4 oz bottle with a measuring cap for easy dosing in 5 ml increments_"

Now the big question is what type of shrimp were you planning on keeping in your EBI? Since your tap water is hard you would need to probably use RO/ROI water to keep crystal shrimp or tiger shrimp. This is when you would probably want to use the mineral supplement that comes with the kit. 


But Neocaridina types; cherry red, pearl blue, snowball, yellow etc will probably do fine in your hard water and you wouldn't really need to use the mineral supplement that comes in your kit. 


The fluval stratum substrate that comes with the kit does help lower the PH. Water from my RO filter has a PH of 7.2, the water in my EBI has a PH of 6.4. 

I am successfully (so far) keeping crystal shrimp in the EBI and they have produced a lot of babies since Jan. when I put them in there. When they were in my regular tap water they only produced maybe 12 babies in a year.

In my first EBI I did end up with a sponge filter on the tank but it doesn't keep the water crystal clear. So I am testing out the zoo-med canister filter to see if I want to buy a second one for my first EBI tank. I really do like super clear water. Depending on how many shrimp are in the tank a sponge filter would probably work fine. The population in my tank is close to 80-90 now and I don't feel that the sponge is enough. (It could just be "me").

The internal filter that comes with the EBI works well, but I had issues with a piece of carbon getting in it and making it rattle. I also didn't like it taking up so much room inside the tank. I found that putting panty hose (a knee high cut off worked well) over the whole bottom of the filter worked really well. 

I have always used canister filters on my larger tanks so the use of one on these small tanks just feels "right" to me. I like carbon filtration even if it isn't needed.

So yes the kit does come with everything you need but water and shrimp and decor. But you should also have a test kit if you don't have one so you can test your tap water and tank water so you know how to proceed. 

I hope you will make a thread about your EBI when it arrives so we can watch your progress


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice start! and that drift wood is sick! where did you get it?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

TwoStrokeKing said:


> Nice start! and that drift wood is sick! where did you get it?



Thanks TwoStrokeKing  I got the driftwood from aqua forest aquarium. I believe it was the branch wood found on this page:


http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_58


----------



## Mark1412 (May 1, 2011)

Wow thanks for the detailed response.

I've visited my LFS and they sell RO water so I think that's going to come in handy as my water provider states we have a PH of 8. I'm a newcomer to shrimp so I'm going to start off with Red Cherries but in the future I'd like to branch out so planning ahead and trying to get the water hardness down early seems like a good idea. 

I'm with you on the whole taking up too much room in the tank - it's going to annoy me enough with a heater in there - so I think I'll keep the search up for an external one. 

I've been doing a fair bit of research over the past week so I've got a test kit/heater etc lined up. It's the filter, water conditioners and light that have been my concerns but you've put two of those worries to rest so thanks once again.

Anyway I'll keep checking back to see how yours is working out and hopefully start a thread of my own in the next few weeks!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark1412 said:


> Wow thanks for the detailed response.
> 
> I've visited my LFS and they sell RO water so I think that's going to come in handy as my water provider states we have a PH of 8. I'm a newcomer to shrimp so I'm going to start off with Red Cherries but in the future I'd like to branch out so planning ahead and trying to get the water hardness down early seems like a good idea.
> 
> ...


I am not using a heater in any of my small (10 and under) tanks.
My house is about 68 degrees year round. With the lights on the water heats up to close to 70 during the day and most shrimp are fine with that.


Looking forward to seeing your setup!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Very nice!!roud: 

What is the background?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Very nice!!roud:
> 
> What is the background?



It is the foam "rock" background that comes with the Fluval EBI Shrimp Kit.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

What i do when working on my zoo med is put it on top of the tank and let some of the water drain out. Then take the top off do what needs to be done and make sure the canister is full before putting the lid on and bringing it back down to the side of the tank.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

swoof said:


> What i do when working on my zoo med is put it on top of the tank and let some of the water drain out. Then take the top off do what needs to be done and make sure the canister is full before putting the lid on and bringing it back down to the side of the tank.



Thanks for the tip! I will try that when I need to open it.


----------



## Mark1412 (May 1, 2011)

Hey Cynth do you have any tips on washing the shrimp substrate, having a tough time getting the water to go clear. I washed it gently using a colander like the instructions said but when I put water in the aquarium it went seriously black. 

Left it for six hours or so with no improvement so assumed that meant it wasn't clean. Tried washing it a little more vigorously but the water is pretty much jet black every time. 

Getting pretty frustrated!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mark1412 said:


> Hey Cynth do you have any tips on washing the shrimp substrate. I put water in the aquarium it went seriously black.


Do you have a link to the substrate? Have never heard of shrimp substrate. Perhaps purigen in your filter would help.


----------



## Mark1412 (May 1, 2011)

It's just the default Fluval Stratum that comes with the EBI kit, says "substrate for shrimp aquariums" on the packet.

This anyway:

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...fluval-shrimp-stratum-4kg.html?ref=googlebase


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

the substrate usually takes a couple days to settle, i usually pour the water in as slow as possible. Perhaps pour it onto some newspaper or something to lessen the disturbance.


----------



## Mark1412 (May 1, 2011)

That's reassuring. I tried to do it as slow as possible but even so, it's very very dark inside the aquarium. Guess I'm just wondering if I'm worrying unnecessarily and it's normal or I should have washed the substrate more first. The packet does say don't agitate the stuff.

Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark1412 said:


> Hey Cynth do you have any tips on washing the shrimp substrate, having a tough time getting the water to go clear. I washed it gently using a colander like the instructions said but when I put water in the aquarium it went seriously black.
> 
> Left it for six hours or so with no improvement so assumed that meant it wasn't clean. Tried washing it a little more vigorously but the water is pretty much jet black every time.
> 
> Getting pretty frustrated!



I have a fine mesh veggie strainer and I rinsed the stratum in a few cups at a time before putting it into the tank. When I filled the EBI I did several changes of pretty much all the water then let it go. It was clear by the next morning.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark1412 said:


> That's reassuring. I tried to do it as slow as possible but even so, it's very very dark inside the aquarium. Guess I'm just wondering if I'm worrying unnecessarily and it's normal or I should have washed the substrate more first. The packet does say don't agitate the stuff.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread!



You do have to fill the tank slowly so you don't stir up the substrate.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

swoof said:


> Perhaps pour it onto some newspaper or something to lessen the disturbance.


When I had a problem with disturbance that caused dirt to come through sand I put on top of the substrate plastic and then poured in the water.


----------



## Mark1412 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, I'll exercise some patience and see what happens over the next few days.

How's your EBI doing Cynth?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark1412 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I'll exercise some patience and see what happens over the next few days.
> 
> How's your EBI doing Cynth?


They are both doing great, thanks. The second one is cycled and ready for shrimp.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*stocking the EBI 5/11/2011*

My new crystals arrived this morning (thanks Scipio).











I got these guys to mix with the shrimp I have. Buying them now is letting me quarantine them in my second EBI before I add any of my shrimp to the tank.

Here they are released and exploring



















tank shot


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Day 2 and all the baby crystals I got on Wed are doing well


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*May 30, 2011 update*

All the black ones are still alive, not sure about the red ones they don't come out as much.

Plants are growing well.


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very Beautiful!!! Love your CBS and CRS! Makes me want CBS to go with my CRS too. Your plants and mosses look so full and pretty. What kinds do you have in there? 
Love the driftwood too! Awesome tank!!!!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Lisa816 said:


> Very Beautiful!!! Love your CBS and CRS! Makes me want CBS to go with my CRS too. Your plants and mosses look so full and pretty. What kinds do you have in there?
> Love the driftwood too! Awesome tank!!!!



Thanks for all the kind words 

The moss in front (2 bright green squares) is Notocyphus Lutescens Moss I got it from Jagedfury here on planted tank. It's attached to these moss tiles http://aquarliam.com/?page_id=4&shopp_pid=32

There is a start of javamoss, christmas moss , flame moss, fissidens and peacock moss in there and a piece of cabomba wired to the filter spray bar to help hide it. 

I am trying to decide how to split up my shrimp between the two EBI's. I don't know if I should move all the black into one and red into the other. Or sort them by grade.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You tank and shrimps looks awesome. Me wants some CBS....


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You tank and shrimps looks awesome. Me wants some CBS....



Thanks! The blacks are my favorite too.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

I just got my Ebi tank and I am new to the hobby (unless you count sea monkeys).

I love both your threads.

I hope to start with RDS and then add a blue shrimp that will not interbreed.

All I have done is remove the styrofoam background from the tank. It was very easy.

Once I get some plants, I'll add the substrate.

I am also looking for a nice piece of driftwood.

So your threads are very helpful.

THANKS! roud:


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks ncharlie. I hope you have fun with your EBI and start a thread so we can watch your progress


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

So whatcha decide to do with the CRS and CBS? How ya gonna split?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> So whatcha decide to do with the CRS and CBS? How ya gonna split?



I think I am going to split them by color. The new shrimp I bought still need another week before they are officially out of quarantine then I will start moving them around.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Cynth,

I all these EBI threads, I see no mention of how to add beneficial bacteria to the tank.

My Fluval Edge came with a little bottle of bacteria, but the EBI does not have any.

Did you add bacteria? If so, from where? Water from an established tank?

Also, did you add a little extra substrate? My level seems less than 1cm (less than your tanks), but I did remove the background.

Thanks!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Cynth,
> 
> I all these EBI threads, I see no mention of how to add beneficial bacteria to the tank.
> 
> ...


When I started the tanks I used some water from existing tanks and old filter media (as in dirty filters from existing tanks). Also the plants I added came from established tanks.

I did not add any shrimp to the tanks for over a month. 

I did not add extra substrate, but I am not using many plants that have roots that need "planted". I am using lots of mosses on rocks and wire mesh. I also glued fissidens to things.

I left the backgrounds on because the shrimp really like to climb on it. I was unaware that the backgrounds pop off so my first one has no extra silicone holding in place. I hope it doesn't come off. On the second EBI I took the background out then used a lot of silicone to put it back on.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been working on separating the red from the black crystals. I was surprised there were so many black ones. It seemed like I had a lot more red than black, but they appear to be about evenly split. 

Here are some of the black ones checking out their new surroundings and snacking on some inverteBites


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks fantastic Cynth(ia?) !!! I love CBS, the all black tank looks classy.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> That looks fantastic Cynth(ia?) !!! I love CBS, the all black tank looks classy.



Thanks  I think they look better split up now that I see them that way. The black ones are just prettier than the red even when they don't have that great of color.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Cynth,

Did you get the black and red shrimp separately? Or did you get a few of each in your starter batch?

Also, whats the temperature of your tanks?

I live in Fort Lauderdale and keep my house 82 (air off when at office) and 78 (when home) Fahrenheit.

My tank thermometer says its about 80-82 F

I get the impression these shrimp like cooler water.

I have no idea how to cool an EBI!

Thanks!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Cynth,
> 
> Did you get the black and red shrimp separately? Or did you get a few of each in your starter batch?
> 
> ...


I originally started with 8 crystals that were a mix of red and black that someone gave me. They have been together until just a few days ago.

I separated the red from the black this weekend so they each have their own tank. I will have to keep sorting the babies they have for quite a while.

My tanks are 68-72. I keep the AC on all the time in summer because I have an axolotl tank and they have to have cold water. This works out well because crystal shrimp need cool water as well.

I think 80 - 82 is too warm for crystals. You can cool the water down some by adding a fan to blow across the top of the water and floating frozen containers of water to the tank.

You might want to try those things before you add any shrimp so you can see what the temp averages. See if you can get it down to 75 or lower.

There is a thread here talking about ways to cool down a shrimp tank you might want check it out:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/139442-shrimp-hot-temps.html

You can buy a chiller or build your own DIY too.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks,

Unfortunately,

There is no way to get the temp in my home under 76 F unless I have the AC running all day!

It will get into the 90's today here in Fort Lauderdale and even in the winter, the temps might get into the 70's.

In fact, when it is in the 70's, I am cold!

So far my tank (running 2 weeks) only has plants. I'll get a photo soon. I am planning on test shrimp in mid July.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Unfortunately,
> 
> ...



That is a bummer. I wonder if you could find some shrimp from someone in your area who perhaps keeps them at a higher temp.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wait a minute....this colony started from 8 shrimps? That's some mad shrimp breeding skills....What do you have 50 to 100 now?

+1 on the high temps...crystals will die....try some fire reds...or yellows...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes I started with eight shrimp last year. They were in hard water and managed to have 12 babies. I got the first Ebi in Dec and moved all 20 shrimp in. There are about 100 or so now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

On this page, what's the plant on the left in the last picture?

Your shrimp look nice


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> On this page, what's the plant on the left in the last picture?
> 
> Your shrimp look nice


Thanks! 


If its the bright green short plant....it is notocyphus lutescens moss . I am using my phone so its hard to see pics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

changing to RO did it huh?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> changing to RO did it huh?


Yes . Magic water.


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow! The CBS look so cool by themselves. I'd love to get some CBS too. Just curious, do you have your 2 Ebi tanks set up next to each other or in separate areas?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Lisa816 said:


> Wow! The CBS look so cool by themselves. I'd love to get some CBS too. Just curious, do you have your 2 Ebi tanks set up next to each other or in separate areas?


They are on the same counter in my kitchen, but there are two Eclipse 6 tanks between them.


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool kitchen! roud: What do you have in the Eclipse6 tanks? 
I have a 10g on my kitchen counter and my Ebi is on the bar that separates the kitchen and great room.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I have yellow shrimp in one and a marmorkreb named Alice in the other.
On my other kitchen counter, I have a 10 gallon with a pair of darters and an "empty" eclipse 6 that I am going to put some baby catfish in to grow out.

My kitchen is no longer a kitchen :|


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wait a minute....this colony started from 8 shrimps? That's some mad shrimp breeding skills....What do you have 50 to 100 now?
> 
> +1 on the high temps...crystals will die....try some fire reds...or yellows...


There are some shrimp breeders here in Fort Lauderdale.

I suspect the thermometer in the tank is a little off. I'll try another one. My outdoor hot tub never gets into air temp which can be in the high 80's all summer.

I'll plan to try the tank with cheap ghost shrimp. I had some in my Edge until they were eaten (I think). They survived for maybe 1 month.

A fan supposedly can drop the temperature 2-3 degrees and is cheap.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> There are some shrimp breeders here in Fort Lauderdale.
> 
> I suspect the thermometer in the tank is a little off. I'll try another one. My outdoor hot tub never gets into air temp which can be in the high 80's all summer.
> 
> ...


I use a fan on my axolotl tank and it helps some. If your tank really is close to 80 degrees you could try a DIY chiller it wouldn't be that expensive.

If you haven't see it check out this thread for a great fan and fan mounting idea:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/139862-my-oebts-no-longer-blue-2.html


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

The Fluval EBI guide (that came with the tank) says some shrimp will tolerate water up to 82 degrees.

Of course, the web sellers say water is best around 75 degrees.

I don't need them breeding like mad and when it cools down here in Florida (Probably October), then the temps are in the mid-70's. It will probably be cheaper just to leave the air on at 78 where the shrimp are. I have dual AC so I don't need to cool the whole house down.

I am curious about your quarantine tank?

I am going to start with no shrimp, so I don't think i need one. I have been reading online that a QT should be 10 gallons? 

What irony Fluval edge and EBI are not even that big!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> I am curious about your quarantine tank?
> 
> I am going to start with no shrimp, so I don't think i need one. I have been reading online that a QT should be 10 gallons?
> 
> What irony Fluval edge and EBI are not even that big!



Well, my "real" quarantine tank is a 12 gallon eclipse, but it accidentally got seeded with cherry shrimp so I don't really have a quarantine tank anymore.

But...I set up my second EBI and when it was ready for shrimp I bought 10 here on TPT and put only them in that tank for a month to make sure they didn't have anything. Then I mixed my shrimp in with them.

For shrimp I don't really think you need a 10 gallon tank for quarantine, but for community fish that size or bigger works.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Did you finally get a second Zoo Med 501 for your other tank?

I am looking at tanks and it looks like some use a zoo med and others the Finnex PX 360.

Luv your tanks, BTW!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Did you finally get a second Zoo Med 501 for your other tank?
> 
> I am looking at tanks and it looks like some use a zoo med and others the Finnex PX 360.
> 
> Luv your tanks, BTW!



Thanks ncharlie 

I did get a second zoomed 501. I would of course rather have eheim filters but I can't afford them right now. So far these are ok.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Cynth said:


> Thanks ncharlie
> 
> I did get a second zoomed 501. I would of course rather have eheim filters but I can't afford them right now. So far these are ok.


Which Ehiem would you get?

The smallest Eheim 2211 or the next one 2213?

I don't want a huge taking up my counter space. This would be for my EBI.









I got to take better pics!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Which Ehiem would you get?
> 
> The smallest Eheim 2211 or the next one 2213?
> 
> ...



Your tank is looking great! 


I left the backgrounds on mine so the zoo meds are behind the tanks and you can't see them.

I would use either of those Eheim filters which ever I could get a better deal on. I believe if the 2213 has too much flow you can change out the impeller or something and cut the flow down ( I remember reading something like that here in one of the forums).


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the complement!

I pulled out the background in favor the the driftwood. 

I am leaning on getting the Eheim 2211 since it is smaller. I dont mind it seeing it in the back. 

I saw on Youtube a guy cleaning out a 2213 and it was like the size of a 2 liter bottle!

So my next step will be get a canister and then some Fire Reds.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Thanks for the complement!
> 
> I pulled out the background in favor the the driftwood.
> 
> ...



Nice, let me know how the 2211 works for you.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cynth said:


> I did get a second zoomed 501.


I just got a zoomed 501 which I plan to put on a 10gallon. Any precautions you can warn me about it?

I see you have many fluval tanks and a 40g. So how many tanks and what kind do you have?

I love your avatar. Where did you find it. It is humorous.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I just got a zoomed 501 which I plan to put on a 10gallon. Any precautions you can warn me about it?
> 
> I see you have many fluval tanks and a 40g. So how many tanks and what kind do you have?
> 
> I love your avatar. Where did you find it. It is humorous.


Hey Hilde,

The issue I had/have with the zoo-med 501 is it is very hard to open! The instructions are pretty worthless.

It took me about 15 min to get one of them open, the little sliders that seal it shut don't both push in the same direction to open the filter (the directions "look" like that is what you are supposed to do).

If you slide the latches and look at the filter from underneath you can see when they are in the right place to let the top come off. It is on there very SNUG and takes some working it back and forth to get it to come off the first time. 

I only have the 2 Fluval EBI tanks. I also have a 6 gallon Eclipse with yellow shrimp, a 6 gallon Eclipse with a crayfish (Alice), another 6 gallon Eclipse that is holding 4 baby crays that are food for my axolotls, a 10 gallon tank with a pair of darters, a 12 gallon tank with cherry shrimp, a 20 gallon long planted tank with blue pearl shrimp, a 40 gallon planted tank with cory cats, porthole cats and cherry shrimp and a 40 gallon tank with five axolotls. 

My avatar is Minion from the movie Megamind, its a screen capture.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cynth, first unscrew the circular cap after you unlatch. Stick your finger in and pull. That'll pop the top off in no time.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Cynth, first unscrew the circular cap after you unlatch. Stick your finger in and pull. That'll pop the top off in no time.



Yea that is how I finally got the tops off, but it still took a while! I was afraid I was going to break them.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So that is:
2- Fluval EBI 
3- 6 gallon Eclipse 
1- 10 gallon 
1- 12 gallon 
1- 20 gallon long 
2- 40 gallon 
Total of 10 tanks. Wow!! I have trouble just keeping up with 2 and thinking of a 3rd one for killifish harassed by Betta in 10 gallon. 

The axolotls are very cool. Is the tank completely full? Got a link to their tank?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Hilde said:


> So that is:
> 2- Fluval EBI
> 3- 6 gallon Eclipse
> 1- 10 gallon
> ...


They take a lot of time and pretty much all of Saturday. I really need to cut back.

I don't have a current page for my axolotls I did post their pictures in the other pets section here at TPT

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...at-other-pets-do-you-keep-19.html#post1185925

and there is an old page up from "back in the day" when they were "babies" on a web page that shouldn't even exist anymore as I have switched IP services a long time ago.

http://www.webpak.net/~cynorita/axolotlgallery/axolotlhome.htm


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a somewhat clearer picture of one of the white shrimp I have. It does have a little marking on the side of its head. So is it a golden, snow white or what?










All the white ones are hard to get clear pictures of (evil?).

That sort of yellow tinge is not on the shrimp its a bleed over from the plant is standing by.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Golden, Snow White...who really knows?...Who cares..unless you are trying to breed some pures...no matter he/she looks awesome...really really cool..


Looks like snow white to me tho...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Golden, Snow White...who really knows?...Who cares..unless you are trying to breed some pures...no matter he/she looks awesome...really really cool..
> 
> 
> Looks like snow white to me tho...


Thanks I like them too.


Well I read that "goldens" come from reds and "snow whites" come from blacks. But I have no idea who had these so I am out of luck on that.

I was confused about the black marking though. Even if they have a marking they are still considered snow white or golden?

I am not really trying to do anything but have pretty shrimp  The white ones are confusing though. I want to keep them sorted by color. The white one in the picture has a light grey "Nike" type marking on both sides. So since the marking is there I will leave it with the black ones.

I had 8 or 9 of these white ones come out. I gave one to a friend and I have the rest. When I moved them I put all the white ones in with the black ones. 

There is at least one white one that is looking like it has a pink little mark on it. So next time that one is where I can see it I will put it back with the red ones.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cynth said:


> I am not really trying to do anything but have pretty shrimp.


With all the money you have spent on the shrimp I am surprised that you don't take some to LFS and sell for commission. It make you rich but it will give you something to put back into the hobby.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Hilde said:


> With all the money you have spent on the shrimp I am surprised that you don't take some to LFS and sell for commission. It make you rich but it will give you something to put back into the hobby.



Well... the problem is the water here is really hard and I don't think that many people in Boise would be interested in crystal shrimp that they have to keep in RO water. 

I haven't heard of any of the LFS's offering crystals for sale, if they did I might talk to them about taking some of my culls. 

I do sell some of my cherry and blue pearl culls on craigs list here though.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*the berries continue...*

First berried shrimp since moving the black ones to their own tank


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Pretty good for phone pic.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*8/21/2011 update*

I bought 2 of these cute little HOB filters for my EBI tanks


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I still like Team Black better. That's a big fat mommy you got there....


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I still like Team Black better. That's a big fat mommy you got there....



Me too. I still dream of having them in one of my 40 gallon tanks in the living room....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You could always use the 40 as your "cull" tank...and just leave the SSS ones and the females in the small tank...this way your small tank will have a lower density and actually produce more babies...


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You could always use the 40 as your "cull" tank...and just leave the SSS ones and the females in the small tank...this way your small tank will have a lower density and actually produce more babies...


First things first.... I have 20 cory cats and hundreds of cherry shrimp in the 40 that have to find a new home.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Why did you add HOB to your Ebi tanks?

I though the canister was enough?

I am still debating on buying a canister for my EBI since I am not so thrilled with the Fluval EBI internal filter.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ncharlie said:


> Why did you add HOB to your Ebi tanks?
> 
> I though the canister was enough?
> 
> I am still debating on buying a canister for my EBI since I am not so thrilled with the Fluval EBI internal filter.


I was having issues with the EBI that has the red crystals. That thread is here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s.../145148-ammonia-spike-after-water-change.html

While trying to figure out what is wrong, I read a thread about folks over filtering their shrimp tanks and not changing any water every week just topping off the tanks with RO water. I saw those tiny Finnex HOB filters and thought "what the the hell, might as well". I had a $38 credit at Amazon so they cost me like $8.

I also have air stones running in the EBI tanks now too. I need to find 2 tiny sponge filters to hook to them. Then each will have a canister, HOB and extra sponge filter. 

If I can ever save up enough money (HA!) I would like to get Eheim canisters for them.

They were probably fine with just the zoomed filters, I think the problem I was having is caused by my RO unit.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*9/4/11 update team black!*

I am starting to see little babies again. I am guessing the problem I was having was with my RO unit. I have stopped using it and have been buying water for the past month. Everyone back to happiness and breeding.

*EDIT the problem was with the water temp. when adding water the RO system is fine*











Flower?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank and shrimp


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Beautiful tank and shrimp



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Blooming moss?*

So this moss in my EBI appears to be forming buds? I have never had moss do this before. Do any of you notice buds on your moss?

*EDIT: Okay so I found out these are spores. I was unaware... so unaware...*


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh, evil evil evil....ive been wanting to start one of these for some time and been resisting the urge...and you go setting up your second! If you can have 2, surely i can have one....right? 

Your tank looks great. I just bought an Eheim 2211. What kind of moss are you growing?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

jasa73 said:


> Oh, evil evil evil....ive been wanting to start one of these for some time and been resisting the urge...and you go setting up your second! If you can have 2, surely i can have one....right?


At least one, maybe three.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*11/12/2011 update*

Team black putting out lots of shrimplets lately


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

*spinach day*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

My goodness team black looks sweet. I'm going all black next tank for sure. I get those spores on my moss sometimes too. Why are there reds in there again?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

spores are sporophytes and area great sign of healthy moss. It's how they reproduce =)


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> My goodness team black looks sweet. I'm going all black next tank for sure. I get those spores on my moss sometimes too. Why are there reds in there again?


The reds that are in there came out of the blacks. My "master plan" 40 gallon breeder is cycling. Soon all the reds will be in the 40. 

My master plan tank:










Oh and I am going to put all the whites in with the reds.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Question: When you breed CRS with CBS, then separate them, they can still carry recessive genes that will show later on in the newer colony? Cool!


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Your tank is truly inspiring for me! Forgive for being so lazy for not checking further back, but what kind of moss is that? (the one blooming)


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Question: When you breed CRS with CBS, then separate them, they can still carry recessive genes that will show later on in the newer colony? Cool!


Yes, I am going to be picking red from my black and black from my red for quite sometime probably.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> spores are sporophytes and area great sign of healthy moss. It's how they reproduce =)


Thanks, do you have any idea which kind of moss that is? I bought several kinds of moss to put in there and I am not sure which one has the sporophytes on it.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Your tank is truly inspiring for me! Forgive for being so lazy for not checking further back, but what kind of moss is that? (the one blooming)


Thanks  I wish I knew for sure. I bought willow moss, xmas moss and peacock moss all at the same time and they look a lot alike. I am not sure which one it is that is putting out the spores. It is very slow growing but has ended up "on top" and is slowly over powering the moss under it.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Cynth said:


> Thanks  I wish I knew for sure. I bought willow moss, xmas moss and peacock moss all at the same time and they look a lot alike. I am not sure which one it is that is putting out the spores. It is very slow growing but has ended up "on top" and is slowly over powering the moss under it.


Cool. 

I plan to stock mine with some java ferns, several different kinds of mosses, and some stem plants. I'll probably just stick with RCS, since water here in Orlando, FL is also very hard and with a high ph. 

But with everything else being stock, and some light ferts, how do you think my tank would do?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Cool.
> 
> I plan to stock mine with some java ferns, several different kinds of mosses, and some stem plants. I'll probably just stick with RCS, since water here in Orlando, FL is also very hard and with a high ph.
> 
> But with everything else being stock, and some light ferts, how do you think my tank would do?


I removed the filter that came with the EBI's and replaced them with a small canister and HOB filter on each tank (so each tank has 2 filters). 

RCS multiply quickly. You can start with a dozen and in a few months there will probably be close to 100.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Cynth said:


> I removed the filter that came with the EBI's and replaced them with a small canister and HOB filter on each tank (so each tank has 2 filters).
> 
> RCS multiply quickly. You can start with a dozen and in a few months there will probably be close to 100.


Would it be ok to just stick with the stock filter for now? Course I'll probably change it in the future, but a filter for an 8 gallon that costs 80$+ is a bit of a stretch for me right now. 

I might add a HOB though. Seeing that the lid doesn't have any holes for one though, and that it's glass, how do you have yours on? No lid?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Would it be ok to just stick with the stock filter for now? Course I'll probably change it in the future, but a filter for an 8 gallon that costs 80$+ is a bit of a stretch for me right now.
> 
> I might add a HOB though. Seeing that the lid doesn't have any holes for one though, and that it's glass, how do you have yours on? No lid?


There are people using the stock filter, make sure you pull a nylon over the bottom or cover the intake some how so you don't suck up baby shrimp. When I added the carbon inserts to mine they started to "rattle" that is when I replaced them with the other filters.

I am not using the glass lids, they do get in the way of all the equipment I added to the tank. I also have an air stone running in each EBI.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Updates?

It's amazing that an aquarium and it's inhabitants can cost more than my car.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Updates?
> 
> It's amazing that an aquarium and it's inhabitants can cost more than my car.


I am still picking the red and golden babies from this tank and moving them to the 40B. I think there are about 8 more to go.

I am also picking out the lower grade blacks and moving them to my other EBI tank. So in the end I will have the 40B with the reds and the golden bees in it, an EBI with lower grade CBS (Go strippies!) and an EBI with higher grade CBS (or at least better patterns I am still working on good white).

However... I have yet another "master plan" brewing that may take about 6 - 8 months to complete. There is a fireplace in my living room that is just a waste of a wall (lol) it has outlets on either side so you know it would be a great place for an aquarium. A friend of mine said he would build an aquarium stand that covers the fire place so no one will even know its under there. What I was thinking was if he builds that, I could move all my little tanks out of the kitchen onto the new stand, but then I got to thinking it would be nice to put another 40B there and dump all the CBS into it. That would free up the EBI tanks for other shrimp.... like maybe some OEBT.


I wish the inhabitants in my tank were worth more than you car lol I would sell, sell, sell! I am so broke right now.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is so awesome! That 40g is going to look so great with shrimp everywhere


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yay...now you'll have more room to hor....ehhh...I mean breed shrimps...lol...if you sell 1/2 of your colony you'll easily be able to fund your new tank


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Yay...now you'll have more room to hor....ehhh...I mean breed shrimps...lol...if you sell 1/2 of your colony you'll easily be able to fund your new tank


If I could find someone local who wanted them that would be sweet. But what I want to get rid of are the ugly ones, which would be about half of them.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Ebi's are awesome! Sorry to dig up an old thread but:

How do you get the hoses from the Zoomed filter through the top/canopy? The little space in the rear corners look like they are only enough for an electrical wire. Can you open up the plastic piece that holds the glass top on and fit the hose, or did you have to cut the glass??

I really want an external filter for my Ebi (and heater) so I'm trying to figure out what to get for it!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Your Ebi's are awesome! Sorry to dig up an old thread but:
> 
> How do you get the hoses from the Zoomed filter through the top/canopy? The little space in the rear corners look like they are only enough for an electrical wire. Can you open up the plastic piece that holds the glass top on and fit the hose, or did you have to cut the glass??
> 
> I really want an external filter for my Ebi (and heater) so I'm trying to figure out what to get for it!


I didn't use the glass tops once I put the external filters on. I know others have remade their top in acrylic so they could make modifications for external devices.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Your Ebi's are awesome! Sorry to dig up an old thread but:
> 
> How do you get the hoses from the Zoomed filter through the top/canopy? The little space in the rear corners look like they are only enough for an electrical wire. Can you open up the plastic piece that holds the glass top on and fit the hose, or did you have to cut the glass??
> 
> I really want an external filter for my Ebi (and heater) so I'm trying to figure out what to get for it!


There is enough room on the glass holder to open the holes up for a canister with small hoses on it.


----------

